# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  My Pleco Collection

## aquarius

Here are some photos of my pleco collection.  :Grin:

----------


## marle

is the extreme right one L066?

----------


## aquarius

The right one is a L236. The middle one according to NKS is likely to be a L236 as well. The L066 is the one below. Accordingly it is distinguished by the vertical lines as compared to the L236.
DSC00126.JPG

By The Way can anybody help identify this pleco?
DSC00100.JPG

----------


## johannes

nice collection there!
post#1 middle fish looks like L401 to me... (thin white line with occasional spottings and not so forked caudal)
post#3 2nd fish is a dwarf _Panaque_ sp., not sure of the L number.

----------


## aquarius

Post #3 - 2nd fish looks like a L002 but mine doesn't have a forked caudal, so can't really confirm. This fish is very hardy, it's the only surviving pleco that i have when i first started collecting plecos many years back.  :Grin:

----------


## aquarius

[IMG][/IMG]
I love this pleco L309. I had a very beautiful specimen with nice bushy nose but because it's very shy even during feeding time, it's extremely difficult to photograph them. Pardon the poor pic quality.... This pleco is no longer with me now because during one of my weekly water changing regime, i accidentally added too much Geoliquid and ended up killing alot of my plecos.  :Crying:

----------


## johannes

for antichlorine/chloramine purpose, you can use seachem prime or baxter brand.
what do you use geoliquid for, if not for any specific uses, i think you don't have to add additional chemicals into your water.

----------


## aquarius

I've been using Seachem Prime for quite some time but decided to finish up my unused geoliquid which i bought a long time back. I've used a little before as an antichlorine after my weekly water change. I usually change 50% of my tank water but when using geoliquid i normally change about 35% and also add a bit of geoliquid in as i was afraid it may cause problems to my fishes. So far no problems until that unfortunate incident when i accidentally added too much in. Within 2 hrs the plecos were showing signs of distress, i quickly went and change 50% water and added the Seachem Prime but that day itself lost 2plecs and the next day lost another 3pcs. Very heart pain......  :Crying:

----------


## aquarius

I bought the L65 which looks a bit like the below pic (though not as nice) from the LFS



which grew and became the grey "ugly" looking monster it is now.



Didn't expect the nice and cute little fellow to be like this after 2yrs or so.  :Grin: 
L65 seems very rare cos i hardly see it at LFSs as compared to the other Plecos.

----------


## johannes

the L65 is still nice in it's own way! cool Pseuda there!

----------


## genes

Did you get charged L236 prices for your "L236"?

----------


## aquarius

I bought the L236 many years back at below $50. Are they now selling at ridiculously expensive prices? I haven't been visiting LFSs regularly for a long time so am not sure about any price increases if there're any.

----------


## johannes

many years back sellers and buyers are not so well informed in the ID of the plecos supplied; and yes the prices have increased drastically over the years.

----------


## aquarius

For quite some time now, i've been using 3 PVC pipes that are tied together into a triangle hoping to provide more hiding space for the plecos but they just refused to use the pipes despite them having to cramp together at the DW. I also noticed that at C328, the plecos will go hide in the clay pipes.... I presume they refer the rougher surface of clay to the very smooth PVC.
Right now i'm thinking of using flat pieces of slates to stake them up, making it like a "high rise building" with a few levels of holes to hide in but i'm wondering whether will the plecos go to the higher levels to hide?

----------


## johannes

Normally they will go to the 2nd level, with 3rd level max. They will hide in the pipes when there are no other hiding places available.

----------


## aquarius

The very beautiful L168. 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/galle...5/dsc00131.jpg

LDA33 - one of my favourite
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/galle...5/dsc00280.jpg

----------


## betta_gene

Nice hypans there bro...love the pattern on the L65 Juvie...

----------


## aquarius

Thanks..... When i first bought my juvie L65, the white spots were not so white and prominent like what you see in the pic of the juvie. After some time in the tank, the white spots start to fade off even though it was still a juvie. Hmmm.... Maybe it's got to do with the colour of my tank's background and base.

----------


## Stormz

Bro Aquarius, your L65 inside a black tank? Mine currently just hides away at the DW and can see the dorsal fin having some developing patches of white, not sure is it normal.

----------


## aquarius

My background and base of the tank is black. Though mine is about 6inches in size now, it is an extremely shy fish, always hiding among the DW. I can't comment on whether yours is sick a not cause need to see pics to ascertain the condition but when in doubt put some Jap medicine to play safe.

----------


## aquarius

Some pictures of my pleco tank.  :Grin:  Had the same no of DW and BW since 2005 or 2006, that was when i had about 20 plus plecos inside this 3ft x 16inch x 16inch tank.  :Opps:

----------


## Stormz

Any picture of the L65? How is the growth?

----------


## aquarius

The only picture i have is at post #9. Very difficult to take a full picture of it cos he's always hiding underneath the wood. The size is probably about the same as before around 6inches or maybe abit bigger, i'm not too sure cos i hardly see him come out even during feeding time so i can't tell whether it has grown a not. By the way how is yours?

----------


## aquarius

L213


L333

----------

